# Lansing swap meet Illinois/Indiana oct 25th



## Cooper S. (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Cooper S. (Oct 16, 2020)

And it’s canceled


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 16, 2020)

WHAAAAT!


----------

